# صلاة للأم تيريزا



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2011)

*يــارب*
*عندما اجوع.. اعطنى انسانا يكون فى حاجه الى طعام*
*عندما اعطش.. ارسل الى أخا عطشانا لكى ارويه*
*عندما اشعر بالبرد .. ابعث الى فقيرا أدفئه*
*يــارب*
*حينما اشعر بثقل صليبى .. ساعدنى ان اتقاسم صليب الاخر*
*حينما اكون فقيرا .. قدنى الى شخص يعانى من العوز*
*حينما يضيق بى الوقت .. هبنى انسانا اعطيه بعضا من وقتى*
*وحينما يارب يذلنى احد.. دعنى اجد من امدحه*
*وحينما اشعر بالاحباط والقنوط .. ارسل الى اخا كى اشجعه*
*حينما لايفهمنى الناس.. اعطنى انسانا يحتاج الى تفهمى وتقديرى*
*يــا رب*
*اعط لكل جائع الخبز اليومى*
*اعطيه خصوصا السلام والفرح*
*وأجعله اداة الحب والسلام فى الارض كلها*
*الأم تيريزا*
​


----------



## treaz (4 أكتوبر 2011)

احلى صلالالالالالالاة ربنا يبارك كلدانيه ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2011)

treaz قال:


> احلى صلالالالالالالاة ربنا يبارك كلدانيه ويبارك خدمتك


 مرسي نورتي موضوعي ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جداااا
بركه صلاتها مع الجميع
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جداااا
> بركه صلاتها مع الجميع
> آمين​


​



شكراااا لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## sparrow (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*يــا رب
اعط لكل جائع الخبز اليومى*
*اعطيه خصوصا السلام والفرح*
*وأجعله اداة الحب والسلام فى الارض كلها*
*الأم تيريزا*

امين يارب 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *يــا رب*
> *اعط لكل جائع الخبز اليومى*
> *اعطيه خصوصا السلام والفرح*
> *وأجعله اداة الحب والسلام فى الارض كلها*
> ...


 
امين يارب 
نورت
 موضوعي 
ربنا يبارك​


----------

